# Layers Install Problem



## nickmostly (Mar 7, 2021)

Newbie here.. Not new to Virtual Instrument, looking forward to trying layers if I can get it to download
I downloaded and installed the Sine Player fine
when I go to licenses, click on Basic, click download I get a pop-up saying 
"the drive is not ready for use, door may be open.. etc" (see attached)
The drive it is naming does not exist.. I did try and put a disk in.. no change
I tried to find a place in the Sine Player to change download location.. couldn't find it.
Any Ideas? Thanx so Much
Nick


----------

